# Monthly Expenses



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Please help me with my list of monthly expenses. I want to work out my budget before taking a leap. I want to be very realistic. Any advise on how you budget would be great. In the winter when you plow, do you bill 8 hours a day on average? I know you will work more some days then others.

Short term disability
Long Term disability
Term life Insurance
Medical Insurance
Dental and Vision
General libility
Workers comp
Auto insurance
cell phone(business phone)
Internet
Office supplies
Fuel 
maintenance
repairs
Marketing


Anything else I am missing?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You forgot to pay yourself!


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

grandview;1303938 said:


> You forgot to pay yourself!


It seems I always forget that part also come end of the week ,Think I made money for the business and find out I did not pay myself


----------



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Added that to my list. Ha, hard to pay my personal bills if I didn't pay myself.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Your location says FL isnt that Florida? how much snow you get there?


----------



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

wideout;1303965 said:


> Your location says FL isnt that Florida? how much snow you get there?


Very little......ha

I am putting together a business plan so I can be with my friends and family again in Michigan. My work keeps moving further away. The money is good but I can't take it to my grave. I want to be sub for a year or two to gain experience. Just want to be realistic with costs.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL ok makes sense now


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

Equipment replacement fund-electricity-food-lawyer-tax accountant-corporation fees if you incorporate(highly recommended)

You can do with out workers comp unless you have employees. Owners are exempt unless who you contract with requires it.


----------



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

MidcoastMainiac;1303974 said:


> Equipment replacement fund-electricity-food-lawyer-tax accountant-corporation fees if you incorporate(highly recommended)
> 
> You can do with out workers comp unless you have employees. Owners are exempt unless who you contract with requires it.


What is the advantage from LLC to incorporated? I was thinking about LLC.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hoss4x4;1304016 said:


> What is the advantage from LLC to incorporated? I was thinking about LLC.


Check with your lawyer.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

The way it was explained to me was that if I was investing my company's money to start your business, then we would be forming a LLC to protect my business from your business. An S-corp is more for the self propriorter. C-corp is for big business.

But as Grandview stated check with a lawyer and/or tax accountant as to what fits your needs the best.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed.....


----------



## dsteinfe (Jun 3, 2013)

*Estimating $ for budget*



Hoss4x4;1303922 said:


> Please help me with my list of monthly expenses. I want to work out my budget before taking a leap. I want to be very realistic. Any advise on how you budget would be great. In the winter when you plow, do you bill 8 hours a day on average? I know you will work more some days then others.
> 
> Short term disability
> Long Term disability
> ...


Can anyone help me put some dollar amounts to these expenses?

Thanks,

Dave


----------

